# Edinburgh to London for SSAFA (Completed)



## Roger333 (27 Sep 2011)

31 riders plus ten more brave one-dayers from Cambridge clattered to a halt on Horse Guards parade in London on Sunday....I was privileged to be one of them.

short news item here http://www.bfbs.com/news/uk/injured-soldiers-complete-cycle-challenge-51908.html 

( and if anyone knows them - g'day to the Dawnay Raiders :-) )


----------

